# Who is responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters over the centuries?



## dszb (May 31, 2018)

We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
If they are not responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters that have occurred over the centuries, who else is responsible?


----------



## healthmyths (May 31, 2018)

dszb said:


> We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> If they are not responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters that have occurred over the centuries, who else is responsible?



Well here are 200 million deaths attributed to these 13 people.
1. Mao Zedong China  Death toll: 45 million to 75 million
2. Joseph Stalin USSR  Death toll: 40 million to 62 million
3. Adolf Hitler Germany  Death toll: 17 million to 20 million
4. Chiang Kai-Shek China Death toll: 10 million
5. Hirohito Japan Death toll: 6 million
6. Vladimir Lenin USSR Death toll: 4 million
7. Tojo Hideki Japan Death toll: 4 million
8. Yahya Khan Pakistan Death toll: 2 million to 12 million
9. Saddam Hussein Iraq Death toll: 2 million
10. Pol Pot Cambodia Death toll: 1.7 million to 2.4 million
11. Ho Chi Minh North Vietnam Death toll: 1.7 million
12. Kim Il Sung North Korea Death toll: 1.6 million
13. Enver Pasha Turkey Death toll: 1.1 million to 2.5 million
Saddam Hussein, Hitler, Stalin, Mao, & More: 13 Deadliest Dictators (Photos)


----------



## dszb (May 31, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> ...


We always say, "history is written by the victors." most of them are dead today. You can put any blame on them.
But how many people died from the SINS of traders such as "sheep eat human flesh", "hired labor", "white contractual slaves" and "indians killed"? Early European industrialization; The contract workers were all children of several years old, and few of them lived beyond the age of 11.
Of the 36, 000 textile workers in silesia, Germany alone, thousands have died of hunger.
The famine of 1842 in Germany left 6,000 people dead in silesia alone.
In the United States of 1896, the three giants were worth $1 trillion today, living like emperors. But 90 percent of americans live on less than a dollar a month. Every year, one in 11 workers dies from work-related injuries.
These are real history.


----------



## dszb (May 31, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> ...


Bullshit! If so many people died in China in the 1950s and 1960s, would one person die in every household? China was still a large population in the late 1970s.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 31, 2018)

dszb said:


> We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> If they are not responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters that have occurred over the centuries, who else is responsible?


*Templar Knights got zapped by the big guys who owded alot of money to them.*


----------



## dszb (May 31, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> ...


These people are successful by the ballot. It's a democratic policy.
Chiang kai-shek, in particular, was not listened to by military leaders everywhere.
Economically, it was managed by the song family private right.
Politically, there are always people who split power, such as wang ching-wei.
Chiang kai-shek's motive to assassinate the communist party was given to him by the "rich man", because the communist party would undermine the highest profits of the "rich man" group. Not long ago, "golden glory" told Chiang's envoy that "if the communist party were involved in politics, the opium trade would not be possible".


----------



## Circe (May 31, 2018)

*Who is responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters over the centuries?*


I just know you are trying to put the blame on Trump ------


----------



## dszb (Jun 1, 2018)

Circe said:


> *Who is responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters over the centuries?*
> 
> 
> I just know you are trying to put the blame on Trump ------


Sorry to make trump fans nervous. How many hundred years did trump live? My eyes are not so narrow. I'm talking about the whole bourgeoisie.


----------



## dszb (Jun 1, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


In the early days of America's development, only in jamestown, more than a hundred people starved to death within six months, and only 38 survived, but were still in famine. Then came 500 more colonists, who starved to death and sickened 440 people within six months.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


That's pure horseshit.  How is capitalism responsible for starvation the famine of 1842 in Germany?  Capitalism eliminated famines.  The only place you find famines since the industrial revolution is in socialist countries.  Who are "the three giants?"  Your claim that "Every year, one in 11 workers dies from work-related injuries." That means that in 11 years every single worker would be dead.  Where did you get this "information," from a comic book?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2018)

dszb said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Yeah, they starved when they practiced socialism.  Then they switched to a private property model and thrived.

What's your point, commie?


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...



If history is written by winners, who the hell gave this loser a microphone?

America was the best country in the world to live in the late 1800s. People risked their lives to get in on it. The best of the best.

But for this loser it's not enough, because you couldn't sit on your ass and have welfare checks taken from other people. For him it would be a nightmare indeed. He would have been dead long before any injury, just the thought of working would have got him in the book of the dead.


----------



## dszb (Jun 1, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


American television documentaries; The legend of the American tycoon


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



I have a good idea where he got his history lessons from - all I can say is that they for certain weren't written by winners.


----------



## dszb (Jun 1, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


When did capitalism emerge? The German famine of 1842, the American famine of 1938, and then Japan became a "village without girls"... was it not a famine under capitalism?
The famine in the United States, in particular, was a man-made famine after a bountiful harvest in which traders destroyed food to boost profits.
Isn't this about capitalism


----------



## Meathead (Jun 1, 2018)

dszb said:


> We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> If they are not responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters that have occurred over the centuries, who else is responsible?


Nature


----------



## Claudette (Jun 1, 2018)

Power corrupts. That has been proven many times.

That list of people is a prime example.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 1, 2018)

She calls out to the man on the street
'Sir, can you help me?
It's cold and I've nowhere to sleep,
Is there somewhere you can tell me?'
He walks on, doesn't look back
He pretends he can't hear her
Starts to whistle as he crosses the street
Seems embarrassed to be there
Oh think twice, it's another day for you and me in paradise
Oh think twice, 'cause it's just another day for you,
You and me in paradise, think about it
She calls out to the man on the street
He can see she's been crying
She's got blisters on the soles of her feet
She can't walk but she's trying
Oh think twice, 'cause it's another day for you and me in paradise
Oh think twice, it's just another day for you,
You and me in paradise, think about it
Oh Lord, is there nothing more anybody can do
Oh Lord, there must be something you can say
You can tell from the lines on her face
You can see that she's been there
Probably been moved on from every place
Cause she didn't fit in there
Oh think twice, 'cause another day for you and me in paradise
Oh think twice, it's just another day for you,
You and me in paradise, just think about it, think about it
It's just another day for you and me in paradise
It's just another day for you and me in paradise, paradise
It's just another day for you and me in paradise
It's just another day for you and me in paradise, paradise
It's just another day for you and me
It's just another day for you and me
It's just another day for you and me in paradise
In paradise
Songwriters: Phillip David Charles Collins / Willie Norwood


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 1, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



And guess what you really ignorant person!
RIGHT now you are expressing your inane thoughts using a system that was what developed by the military and totally exploited by Capitalism!
You are doing something those 3 giants couldn't even imagine!  You are using the Internet.  Texting using a cell phone.  And in less than 5 minutes able to feed yourself and live
to 80 years old. In the meantime ...NOW 1 out of 30 people are considered millionaires when 30 years ago it was 1 out of 50,000.

The study by Fidelity Investments found that 86 percent of today's millionaires are self made and did not consider themselves wealthy growing up. Overall, the research revealed current millionaires are, on average, 61 years old with $3.05 million in assets.
How Most Millionaires Got Rich

1980... 4,414 taxpayers reported $1 million in gross income;
2016... 10,800,000... What kind of ratio is that?
Total Population USA in 1980 was 226.5 million.  The ratio of millionaires to population: 1 millionaire  for every 51,314 Americans
1980 Fast Facts - History - U.S. Census Bureau

Total Population USA  in 2016 was 326.9 million.  The ratio of millionaires to population 1 Millionaire for every 30 Americans!
U.S. Population (2018) - Worldometers

1 out of 30 in 2016 vs 1 out of 51,314 in 1980.... 
and you are bitching and moaning????


----------



## Circe (Jun 1, 2018)

dszb said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > *Who is responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters over the centuries?*
> ...




Oh, a Communist! Okay, no point in bothering with a thread about communism.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



ROFL! Either you don't recall correctly or they were pushing bullshit.  Your claims are obviously false.   We've never had a famine in this country.  No industrialized country has ever had a famine.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 1, 2018)

humans?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



The 1842 famine was caused by the potatoe fungus, idiot.  It wasn't caused by capitalism.  I doubt German could rightfully be called capitalist in 1842, anyway.  Capitalism was just getting started in England and America at that time.  There also was no famine in 1938 in America.  There was a drought in 1933, but not a single person died of starvation.

"Traders" never destroyed food in this country until the FDR regime forced them to.

I have no idea what your "village without girls" remark refers to, so I can't comment.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 3, 2018)

You have to define "humanitarian disasters" before you go off on a tirade about who is responsible. You could say the Marshall Plan was a "humanitarian disaster" because it led to what Churchill described as the "Iron Curtain".


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


"Village without girls" is the state of existence of citizens after the Meiji restoration in Japan. At that time, Japan was being beautified by the international community as "an Oriental model under the influence of western civilization".


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Of course you don't have that in your textbook. You will only tell the world how capitalism has produced world civilization.
At least 10,000 people starved to death during the American famine of the 1920s and 1930s, according to calculations of "tens of millions starved to death in China". There's a classic ballad about famine in America; The child asked; Why is it cold? The father replied; Because there's no money for coal. "Asked the child; Why no money? The father replied; Because father produced too much coal and could not sell it, the factory closed down at a loss.
All the famines of capitalism have been caused not by natural disasters, but by merchants who, in pursuit of high profits, would rather destroy their products to raise prices than sell them to the poor.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


I think you mean "beatified," which is the process of turning someone into a Saint.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


In fact, it was marxism that ended the famine. When was Roosevelt's reform? At the beginning of the development of European and American communist movement;
And 40 s of the 19th century, Britain, France, Germany and other countries of the proletariat to carry out the independent political movement, main show is the famous three workers' movement, namely, Lyon, France silk workers twice uprising; The British charter movement; German silesia textile workers uprising.
On September 14, 1867, das kapital was published.
The communist manifesto was published in London on February 21, 1848, and was first published in London on February 24, 1848.
In 1824, Robert Owen bought 30,000 acres (more than 100 square kilometers) of land in indiana, North America, equivalent to one tenth of chongming island. He again gathered more than a thousand people and managed the new harmonious commune, creating a brief boom.
Most of those socialist activities failed, but this must have made capitalism understand; If workers continue to be treated too cruelly, they are likely to use marxism to overthrow capitalism.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



Sorry, turd, but there isn't a single documented case of anyone starving because they couldn't afford to eat.  People starved because they were trapped in the mountains, but not because America didn't have enough food to feed its citizens.



dszb said:


> There's a classic ballad about famine in America; The child asked; Why is it cold? The father replied; Because there's no money for coal. "Asked the child; Why no money? The father replied; Because father produced too much coal and could not sell it, the factory closed down at a loss.
> All the famines of capitalism have been caused not by natural disasters, but by merchants who, in pursuit of high profits, would rather destroy their products to raise prices than sell them to the poor.



"Classic ballad" my ass.  That's communist propaganda.  There have been no famines in America, dumbass.  You can't produce a single verifable example of anyone dying of starvation who wasn't trapped in some snowbound mountain pass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


You have to be suffering brain damage to believe that Marxism ever saved anyone from starvation.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


How can the high yield, low cost and rich nutrition of potatoes, a good source of food for the poor, lead to famine? It's absurd of you to say that potatoes create famine.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You make personal attacks when you don't have the ability to argue effectively.
Are you human?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


When the potato blight kills off the entire crop that a country has become dependent on, then it's easily possible.  There's also the fact the the UK prevented Ireland from importing wheat to makeup the difference.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You always say; "Despots can only beautify themselves, not see their mistakes, and only political enemies can point them out."
Then the communist propaganda will not be wrong, but it will prove that you are covering up the crimes of the bourgeoisie.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



Ok, but your numbers are puny compared to those of the murderous dictators listed by Healthmyths. It’s your thread, step up or step out.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


I have no idea what that is supposed to mean.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


256/5000  
How big an impact can potato wilt have?
Did not capitalism sell its people's right to life for its own sake when it prevented Ireland from importing wheat to make up the difference and led to famine?
Sixties and seventies of the last century in China natural disasters comprehensively, actually lasted five years, but only the first three years of famine, after a few years by "mutual support under public ownership", later, will meet the requirements of the people.
Few people would survive a natural disaster of that magnitude in a capitalist country.
It's useless to say that; How dare you let north Korea develop in the same environment as South Korea? Dare you lift the blockade on north Korea? How dare you blockade the South Korea?
The quality of life in north Korea, which you have sealed off, is much higher than in India, which you have financed.


----------



## abrere (Jun 3, 2018)

if the poor would stop having kids, there'd BE no poor. Thousands of years and none of them can figure that out.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And of course in your textbook, you won't do that.
You're not making gods by packaging movie stars and sports stars?


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Chinese philosopher lao-tzu said;
"When a noble man hears the truth, he USES it as a guide.
Ordinary people hear the truth and doubt it.
When a stupid, shameless, selfish person hears the truth, he will laugh at it.
What is not laughed at by stupid, selfish, shameless people is not truth.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

Circe said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


Not really; Are you not trying to smear communism?


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


America is rich because you robbed the world. With military backing and economic rules as the means to rob the world.
Still, poverty remains a problem in America. The number of americans living below the poverty line rose from 39.8 million in 2008, or 13.2 percent, to 14.3 percent in 2009, according to a census bureau report. One in seven americans is poor.
In a world dominated by capitalism, poverty is the mainstream.
According to world development indicators, about 42 percent of the world's population and nearly 2.6 billion people live in poverty.
The world's wealth has increased sevenfold in the past 50 years, but poverty has also worsened worldwide. According to statistics from relevant international organizations, the number of poor people in the world has increased from one billion to 1.3 billion in the last five years.
More than 1 billion people lack basic living conditions such as safe drinking water, and 750 million people go hungry every day.
Fifteen percent of people in the United States and Western Europe live below the poverty line, with 52 million poor and 3 million homeless in the European Union alone.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> ...


That's because they plunder too much. Small property owners were also given usury. The knights templar started out as a gang of robbers on religious grounds.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


Isn't that a joke? Where did socialism come from in the early days of American development? It was slavery. Nor did they get rich immediately, until the 1930s and 1940s, when American workers were fighting for their right to live. Blacks were often shot dead in the 1960s.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

Norman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


It's funny;
By the end of the 19th century, most of the common people of the qing dynasty in China had their own land. They were property owners (free people) and could enter the state system or even the top level by reading books.
American business owners were massacring "striking workers".
The workers went on strike because they were not paid enough to support their families.
Compare China with the United States.
The land area is similar, but there are over 400 million people in China.
There are also large areas of desert, plateau, karst landforms and other places that cannot survive.
America's natural environment is so good,
How many people are there?


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

Norman said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You always say, History is written by the victors. Can you believe your history education?


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

whitehall said:


> You have to define "humanitarian disasters" before you go off on a tirade about who is responsible. You could say the Marshall Plan was a "humanitarian disaster" because it led to what Churchill described as the "Iron Curtain".


Is the fall of politicians a disaster? In the textbooks you read, no sheep can eat people, no child labor, no white American contract slaves, no triangle trade, no genocide.
In addition, several world wars were also related to international big capitalists.
American financiers helped finance the nazis.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Those people give workers dignity, and people deserve to look up to them, more than you do.
Your god - maker has made stars out of people who have been tainted with the yellow gambling poison.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


If your brain is human, understand the world in many ways, especially from a worker's perspective.


----------



## dszb (Jun 3, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


If you believe capitalism's unilateral propaganda, I have nothing to say. But you have to know; Stalin defeated the nazis. Otherwise the world would be destroyed by the axis powers.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



So you like Stalin, but hate capitalism.  You’re pinko commie, why didn’t you just say so?


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > You have to define "humanitarian disasters" before you go off on a tirade about who is responsible. You could say the Marshall Plan was a "humanitarian disaster" because it led to what Churchill described as the "Iron Curtain".
> ...



NOT one link provided!
When did sheep eat people?  Please prove it with an valid non subjective LINK!
Now child labor that is a fact. I mean I can attest to that personally!  When I was 7 years old my DAD forced me to work in the 5 different gardens we co-oped with neighbors.
My Dad forced me to shovel snow and forced me to mow 6 lawns in the summer.  Oh yea he also forced our family for 20 years and 4 kids to deliver newspapers!
OH it was so terrible.  Forced labor so we could eat!  So I truly can attest to that... back 65 years ago!
And you should have heard MY DAD tell about HIS having forced child labor when HE was a kid!  In fact his Dad forced him to work on a hay bailing machine and quit high school!
YES forced child labor for sure... 100 years ago!  So I personally can attest to that "child labor" comment.
NOW I also know there were WHITE SLAVES and BLACK SLAVES  long before we had tractors, or computers, or washing machines, or microwaves or you name it.
In fact back in those days the average person worked at least 4 to 8 hours a day JUST to get their next meals!  YUP.... farmers working by the way...nearly 40% of the population in
1900 were farmers.  YEA took a lot of effort then to feed people.
Now triangle trade comes up with this statement I found and by the way here is the LINK!!!  
On the African coast, European traders bought enslaved peoples* from travelling African dealers or nearby African chiefs.* Families were separated.
NOTE operative word... Nearby CHIEFS!!! The Triangular Trade: The Abolition of Slavery Project

Now for "genocide".   Again please advise as to who the genociders were and who were the genocidees? 
If you have a link because as you correctly state, in my 60 years of formal and informal learning I've not heard of any American FEDERAL or  state authorized planned genocide.
Now my Indian great-great-grandmother might say differently but fortunately she lived to the ripe old age 120 years ago of 60...versus if she were born in 1400s when those
evil despicable white men came and the native American Indian life span was 35!
So show me where there were state sponsored genocide actions on the part of the United States.
Now here is a link I found that says just that... Naming America’s Own Genocide
Now this story tells about genocide and one story about an little Indian girl saw her little sister's heart cut out and she retrieved from bushes where it was thrown.
Reminds me again of a distant relative of mine who along with his Mom and other brother were captured by the Indians in Ohio in the early 1800s and when his Mom was thrown from
the horse breaking her hip those gentle Indians scalped her in front of her son.  They took him and he lived as an Indian for 12 years before returning to the evil white men!

YUP  evil times 100s of years ago.  Just too damn bad we didn't have the internet, cell phones, texting to share all those events...that is if we had the time as my distant relatives
like most people in those times were just too busy trying to get food on the table!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



WTF is this "beautify" you keep rambling about?  Do you speak English?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



The poor in the United States would be considered middle class in Europe.


----------



## westwall (Jun 3, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...








That estimate for Mao's kill total is LOW.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 3, 2018)

westwall said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...








So is Stalin's.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 3, 2018)

Humanity has only itself to blame for the human condition.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



Horseshit.  How does the USA impose rules on Germany or even Nigeria?



dszb said:


> Still, poverty remains a problem in America. The number of americans living below the poverty line rose from 39.8 million in 2008, or 13.2 percent, to 14.3 percent in 2009, according to a census bureau report. One in seven americans is poor.



Poor people in America are better off than the middle class in Europe.  That all have cars, flatscreen TVs, cell phones and a majority of them own their own homes.



dszb said:


> In a world dominated by capitalism, poverty is the mainstream.



ROFL!  Yeah, right, because we all know there were no poor people in the USSR, Communist China, Communist Vietnam, Cuba, North Korea, yada, yada, yada.



dszb said:


> According to world development indicators, about 42 percent of the world's population and nearly 2.6 billion people live in poverty.



What the hell is a "world development indicator?"  Most of these people live in China and India, two countries that adopted socialism until the last couple of decades.




dszb said:


> The world's wealth has increased sevenfold in the past 50 years, but poverty has also worsened worldwide. According to statistics from relevant international organizations, the number of poor people in the world has increased from one billion to 1.3 billion in the last five years.



Utter bullshit.

World poverty is shrinking rapidly, new index reveals



dszb said:


> More than 1 billion people lack basic living conditions such as safe drinking water, and 750 million people go hungry every day.  Fifteen percent of people in the United States and Western Europe live below the poverty line, with 52 million poor and 3 million homeless in the European Union alone.



Did we really reduce extreme poverty by half in 30 years?
_
At the dawn of the new millennium, the United Nations set a goal of eradicating poverty by 2030. With 14 years left to go, we’ve already reduced the proportion of destitute people in world by 50 percent, according to U.S. Agency for International Development administrator Gayle Smith.


"I think everyone in the room knows that this is a moment of extraordinary progress. Over the last 30 years, extreme poverty has been cut in half. Boys and girls are enrolling in primary school at nearly equal rates, and there are half as many children out of school today as there were 15 years ago," Smith said in a speech on Capitol Hill._​


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


No, you actually can't believe what they teach you in public schools.  It's government propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I think he means beatify, which means to turn someone into a Saint.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


I have no idea what the hell you're talking about.  Who are "these people?"


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



The laws of supply and demand are the same whether you are a worker or a factory manager.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


Stalin would have been wiped out if it wasn't for Lend Lease supplying him with a vast river of weapons and material.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


If the us does not sell arms, the us economy will collapse.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You always say; "Tyrants can only beautify themselves, they can only cover up their mistakes, only their political enemies can point out their mistakes."
Isn't it true that your capitalism likes to glorify itself? Are you not hiding your mistakes?
Then your glorification of capitalism needs to be debunked by the propaganda of communism


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

abrere said:


> if the poor would stop having kids, there'd BE no poor. Thousands of years and none of them can figure that out.


According to historical records; China's qing emperor qianlong felt population pressure, but he couldn't help it.
He didn't think about banning people from having children.
But at the same time western malthusians thought of ways to reduce the population - war, plague, famine.
The difference in the height of civilization is so striking.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


I'm not a communist. I'm a nationalist.
I support the communist party only out of love for the country, especially the workers and peasants.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


You westerners have too little knowledge of history. This surprised me.
In the early days of industrialization in Europe, the rich took the land of farmers for free to raise sheep.
Farmers who lose their land also have to work hard and earn low wages in the factories run by the rich.
Otherwise they will be executed in a cruel way.
This is where the word "sheep can eat people" comes from.
It's no use talking too much. You'd better learn more about history.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

westwall said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


MAO zedong is dead. You can insult him at will.
In addition,
You have to know what China was like before MAO came to power.
The population has not grown for 30 years. Famine breaks out every year.
It's not god doing it,
It was the bourgeoisie who took over the country at that time. They only knew how to accumulate wealth and did not care about infrastructure construction.
Life expectancy was 35(at the time the world was 42).
It was part of the great famine of 1929-1930. Six million people in China have died from the famine. At the time, the story was half a column in the inside of the New York times. ---- -from the long march by harrison Salisbury
In many provinces, taxes are usually 60 years or more in advance, and farmers cannot afford to pay interest on land leases and usury, leaving thousands of acres of land to rot. -- "democracy", published on May 15, 1937
On the ride from luoyang to zhengzhou, "most of the villages were deserted.
Even where there are people,
The only thing bai heard was the cry of the abandoned baby before he died.
All they saw was wild dogs pulling bodies out of the sand and eating them.
~ "news and fantasy - the story of whitehead", Joyce? The hoffman


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


Another one of your theories with no visible means of support.  We didn't sell arms to the Soviets.  We gave arms to the Soviets.  Socialism never repays its debts.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Humanity has only itself to blame for the human condition.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


That's right. Human disasters are caused by greed. And the bourgeoisie is the product of this greed.


----------



## westwall (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...







I hate to break it to you, but there is NO reason to murder tens of millions of people.  Anyone who argues in favor of mass murder is simply insane.


----------



## westwall (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity has only itself to blame for the human condition.
> ...






What greed did Stalin exhibit in his murdering of 60 million people?


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Today's world economic, political and military rules are set by the United States. Everyone knows this.
In the capitalist era under the kuomintang, workers could marry a girl if they could afford her father a bottle of baijiu.
In the early days of socialism, trade unions could give workers homes and hold weddings.
In the early 1970s, workers sent the girl's home a bicycle sewing machine, a record player, a camera and so on.
In the early 1980s, when workers got married, they had more than a thousand dollars left in their hands and could buy a nice house.
Is India a socialist country? It makes people laugh.
Most of these poor people are in capitalist Africa, South America and the Middle East.
In recent years, the number of poor people in the world is decreasing. This is because of China's outbound investment.
China earns only 5 per cent of its profits from foreign investment compared with the us.
But what we see is that America has messed up many countries. Many formerly rich countries are plagued by high levels of war, poverty and corruption. Libya, for example.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


This is right. Government propaganda is for the government, so bourgeois investment media, university propaganda should be for the bourgeoisie.
The Chinese say;
Only by listening to the opinions of the parties involved in the dispute can we understand that if we only listen to the opinions of one side, we will be confused. Let's listen to all the publicity.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

westwall said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


All your data is nonsense.
MAO zedong and Stalin are dead anyway.
"There is no libel against the dead"~《Tragedy on the Nile》.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

westwall said:


> What greed did Stalin exhibit in his murdering of 60 million people?


How many people were there in the Soviet union? Think about it; Sixty million dead, there's going to be a huge no-man's land. The "far east no man's land" of the Soviet union was gorbachev's masterpiece.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


These are MAO zedong, Stalin, Kim il sung


----------



## cnm (Jun 4, 2018)

> If they are not responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters that have occurred over the centuries, who else is responsible?


Gawd, Shirley? After all, it is more powerful than Satan, right?


----------



## cnm (Jun 4, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> Well here are 200 million deaths attributed to these 13 people.


How come the Raj famines didn't get a mention, someone got an agenda?


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> The laws of supply and demand are the same whether you are a worker or a factory manager.


Let's talk about it economically;
The wealth we create for our businesses will increase in value because of inflation.
And the wages that companies pay us are going to depreciate because of inflation.
After a certain period of time, our salary has lost its purchasing power.
Does this conform to the principle of exchange of monetary equivalent?


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

cnm said:


> > If they are not responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters that have occurred over the centuries, who else is responsible?
> 
> 
> Gawd, Shirley? After all, it is more powerful than Satan, right?


For centuries, god was bought by satan.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

cnm said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Well here are 200 million deaths attributed to these 13 people.
> ...


These figures are the language of attacks between political enemies. Legal testimony is going to be a benefit avoidance system, you know?


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

westwall said:


> I hate to break it to you, but there is NO reason to murder tens of millions of people. Anyone who argues in favor of mass murder is simply insane.


Attacks between political enemies are not credible. Legal testimony shall be subject to the system of evasion of interests. In fact, the Soviet "far east no man's land" was the result of gorbachev's move to capitalism.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

westwall said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


Let me tell you a real story;
In the days of kuomintang capitalism, women in China's borders managed to smuggle themselves into the Soviet union and marry the soviets.
After the collapse of the Soviet union, China smuggled ugly men into Russia who could not find wives for years.
They went to Russia to find beautiful young women to marry.


----------



## dszb (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity has only itself to blame for the human condition.
> ...


----------



## Picaro (Jun 4, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



Don't forget the massive Irish Famine, which was caused by the German Famine. In any case, there is little difference between 'big Business', financial capitalism, and state capitalism, for the average worker; both derive their atheistic views of human life from 'science', and the ideas derived from atheism and its major promoter Darwinism, false as some of the fashionable social and pseudo-intellectual economic theories the wealthy paid academics to invent to justify the Robber Barons' plundering, whether Old World aristocrats and their 'born to rule' mentality or the ' New World' and its thieves and swindlers. Industrialization and 'Social Darwinism' just made it a lot easier to kill or starve out a lot more people than previous scum could, that's all. The devaluation of human life is very much a pagan thing, and the Xians were only partly successful in moderating it in the West, but it was enough to make the West far more successful, for many centuries of progress. That has all stopped now, the pseudo-intellectual atheists and pagans are now busy destroying that which was responsible for the affluence, and now the vermin are rising again, in the East in Red China, in  Middle Asia, under the psychotic thumb of 'Islam', and in the West, it no longer will moderate these two any more, in favor of mindless self-indulgence, degeneracy, and deviancy. Another 'Dark Age' in the making, and very destructive world wars within two decades.

Nearly all of the productivity gains of the last two hundred years go directly into the pockets of the top 1% of the rich in the world. Almost none of them have ever invented anything of value. That is a recipe for instability and collapse.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 4, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Power corrupts. That has been proven many times.
> 
> That list of people is a prime example.



A lot of idiots think some ideology or other is going to save them. It's a stupidity not exclusive to communists.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



I think he needs be beaten-fied!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 5, 2018)

dszb said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



You’re a double speaking phony ass loser. You literally just said “ I am not a communist.......I support the communist party.”


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 5, 2018)

The Christian God murdered every man woman and child on Earth except one family.  

Pretty tough to top that.


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 5, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> The Christian God murdered every man woman and child on Earth except one family.
> 
> Pretty tough to top that.



You are an intellectual embarrassment to  your avatar on several counts.
A) You  statement is illogical because to believe all living creatures were "killed" means  believing every word of the Bible which you obviously don't.
B) Why it is obvious is if you believe God killed these beings then you don't believe the 5th commandment.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 5, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > The Christian God murdered every man woman and child on Earth except one family.
> ...



Aww, you went to bible school a couple weeks ago.  

The account of the flood is pretty well known. Buttttt, I'm guessing you will now tell everyone why YOUR version is totally different than the one, you know, 'god' wrote down in 'his book'.

Go Judas.


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 5, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



No you are an embarrassment to intellectual community ,  LIKE Pascal who with his "Pascal Wager" pointed out nearly 400 years ago that people like you that are faux intelligent are truly full of themselves and readily show it.  If you were curious you'd look the "Pascal Wager" up but given your past posts I doubt you will because you basically are not smart enough to comprehend what it means.  Maybe it's time you checked the *Akashic records *to understand what people  like Alexander Tsiaras, who is  evidently smarter than you understand when he said the following: ."_ It was hard not to attribute divinity to it"    _Transcript of "Conception to birth -- visualized"


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 5, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...



Ah yes the Pascal's wager crowd, "but what if you're wrong, shouldn't you just believe shit just in case the sky grandpa comes flying over one day?" You believe in one god, what if you're wrong about the 3,999 others that people believe in. Besides this isn't a religion thread, you just got uber butthurt that I pointed out the kershchin 'god' killed the entire human race at one point except one family. And that is according to 'his own book'.

This doesn't sit well with you which is good, but to then start flailing your arms and go into ad hominem attacks because you have no argument is just the laziest thing to do. You believe in actual magic, yet you think other people need to read up on some apologist that you think exonerates your bizarre beliefs. Sorry Charlie, your butthurt doesn't translate to coherent discussion. I put forth a candidate for the OP. Stick to the OP.


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 5, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



It reads like you belief in nothing which makes sense.  So why are you commenting at all if there is nothing?  What value do you bring to nothing if there is nothing?
If there is nothing after life and I've believed there is something what difference does it make as I WON"T KNOW!
BUT if I'm wrong and there is something and Grandma (I'm not a sexist like you evidently) comes and she won't need to "fly" by the way... and I KNOW it what then?
Again maybe all my carousing around, name calling, etc. might be penalized and again might not but I'll know.  And if there is nothing... I won't know it!

PLUS you misread the OP..._ "who is responsible for the "vast majority..."_
Your candidate i.e. some supreme being... would also be responsible according to you for the creation of the universe.
The majority of sane people were considering humans not supreme beings. 
Once again your attempts at intellectual superiority shows your abundance of gestalt functional fixedness.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 5, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...



So you think YOU make the rules about what other people can say about any given subject.


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 5, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




You clearly told me I should _"You should stick to the OP, if you can that is."  _
That clearly indicates _YOU think YOU make the rules about what other people can say about any given subject" _which is what YOU should respect then by not changing the
OP's original premise that clearly never stated any non-human intervention.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 5, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Power corrupts. That has been proven many times.
> 
> That list of people is a prime example.


*Fear of Success*

Corrupt people seek power.  The reason we are led to believe that power corrupts well-intentioned people is that the rulers want us to believe that overthrowing them will inevitably lead to something worse, so why not just bend over and accept their ruler.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 5, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> She calls out to the man on the street
> 'Sir, can you help me?
> It's cold and I've nowhere to sleep,
> Is there somewhere you can tell me?'
> ...


*Deeper Into the Weeper*

Heroin wrecked your heroine's body so much that she can't even sell it on the street.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*The Russians Saved Us From the Third Reich and the Hillareich*

Well, someone formerly with the KGB did save us from the Hilladomor.


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Don't forget the massive Irish Famine, which was caused by the German Famine.


For a hundred years, the west, led by the lizard men, has grown faster than China because China had been eroded by the lizard men's opium plots.
China's nationalism for more than half a century is different from western nationalism. China is a nationalism built on "grassroots democracy". With democratic oversight at the grassroots level, the greatest profits from social development fell back to the hands of workers.


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Power corrupts. That has been proven many times.
> ...


70/5000  
There are differences in ideology. An ideology dominated by the rich can only serve the rich. A labour-led ideology can serve workers, including the "wage - based middle class".


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Power corrupts. That has been proven many times.
> ...


Once the lizards of the rich have the power to determine the future of humanity, the anglo-saxons project is inevitable.


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Power corrupts. That has been proven many times.
> ...


In recent decades, the rising status of workers in developed countries has been a temporary concession to workers by the rich under the pressure of the marxist movement. If marxism disappeared, the fate of the world's workers would return to the status of "white contractual slaves".


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Power corrupts. That has been proven many times.
> ...


Because the bloodthirsty nature of the lizard people has not changed.


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


In recent decades, the rising status of workers in developed countries has been a temporary concession to workers by the rich under the pressure of the marxist movement. If marxism disappeared, the fate of the world's workers would return to the status of "white contractual slaves".
Because the bloodthirsty nature of the lizard people has not changed.


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


There's something wrong with your IQ. If you like a luxury car, are you the tire of a luxury car?
In modern times, under the leadership of communists, China has gone from division to unity, from weak to strong, from poor to rich. This is also the goal of the nationalists.
There are common interests, and of course there can be solidarity.


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


You westerners, faced with the greatest flooding, will only hope to survive the Noah's ark, which is given by god.
China doesn't believe in miracles. In the face of floods, China has a wise man leading the efforts to save itself and won the victory.
This is the difference between eastern and western cultures.


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Power corrupts. That has been proven many times.
> ...


This is also true. After the overthrow of dictatorships, all countries have made their people worse off.
This is because; In addition to the authoritarian regime of the powerful, there is a capitalist dictatorship.
MAO zedong's "grassroots democracy ~ anshan constitution" solves this problem.


----------



## dszb (Jun 5, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Power corrupts. That has been proven many times.
> ...




Anshan steel constitution;
"A 'reform measure'"; That is to reform the unreasonable rules and regulations in enterprises.
"Two things that must be done"; That is, the cadre participates in the production labor, the worker participates in the enterprise management.
"The combination of the three classes"; That is, the implementation of the technical reform of enterprise leaders, middle-level managers, workers three combined principles.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 5, 2018)

dszb said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 5, 2018)

dszb said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



My bad, you’re actually a commie-nazi. The worst of the worst. You’re not going to find many allies here. Oh well, you’ll be fun to kick around here.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Never saw his posts until this thread. It's safe to say that all those 'lizard men' claims put him in the 'LOON' camp.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 6, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > The Christian God murdered every man woman and child on Earth except one family.
> ...



Newton is just another angry gimp who thinks his sniveling stupid cartoon ideas re Xians makes him 'smart'. He's not nearly literate enough to grasp the theology, so he just spends half his allowance and Granma's Christmas money he gets on 'satanic' tatooes and Black Sabbath albums so the other tards in Speshul Ed will think he's 'cool' and quit taunting him.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 6, 2018)

dszb said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


*Karl Marx Was the Sex Slave of a Patty Hearst Type Duchess*

As with its twin tyranny, Capitalism, admission to the two upper echelons of the Communist workplace is based on birth or brownnosing, not brains.  The fact that Marxists came up with the vanguard cadre concept reveals that from the beginning, they were a conceited, know-it-all, bossy, and exclusivist Preppy clique.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 6, 2018)

*Who is responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters over the centuries?*

The State...It sends young men to die horribly in its wars, has outright murdered innumerable civilians with its social tinkering and meddling, has prevented those  who would help people in dire need from doing so, impedes all who would flee its tyranny from doing so.

No entity, in all of human history, has imposed more pain, misery, anguish, and death on the populace of the world than The State.


----------



## dszb (Jun 6, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


The nazis were not communists; they were robbing themselves of wealth.


----------



## dszb (Jun 6, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Here, we should avoid the "non-mainstream literary attack and abuse between political enemies".
Are not bosses of capitalist companies hiring subordinates on the basis of "birth and flattery"?
I've worked in a lot of private companies, that's for sure.
So MAO gave citizens the right to supervise civil servants.
Civil servants who are criticized by the people will be prosecuted.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2018)

dszb said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


No, under capitalism people are not hired on the basis of "birth and flattery."
the executives of capitalist firms are not civil servants, and if you think get prosecuted, consider how many of Clinton's and Obama's minions have been prsecuted so far.


----------



## dszb (Jun 6, 2018)

Oddball said:


> *Who is responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters over the centuries?*
> 
> The State...It sends young men to die horribly in its wars, has outright murdered innumerable civilians with its social tinkering and meddling, has prevented those  who would help people in dire need from doing so, impedes all who would flee its tyranny from doing so.
> 
> No entity, in all of human history, has imposed more pain, misery, anguish, and death on the populace of the world than The State.


It depends who controls the country.
A man, a gang, a gang of merchants, a class, especially a bourgeoisie of merchants... when they have taken over the country, they will certainly harm most people for their own sake.
The failure of the cultural revolution was due to the lack of restrictions on the behaviour of senior officials. Song binbin was the daughter of the officials.
During the cultural revolution, most participants were kind.
Song binbin was the first person to kill during the cultural revolution and is now the most critical critic of the cultural revolution. He now lives in the United States.


----------



## dszb (Jun 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


We were touched by Bill Gates's personal struggles.
But it wasn't until later that the family of Bill Gates's grandfather had enormous influence in such fields as world economy, politics, military and Chinese culture.
Bill Gates' first big deal was the business his mother contacted.
During the cultural revolution, many officials at all levels were dismissed by the masses.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 6, 2018)

dszb said:


> It depends who controls the country.
> A man, a gang, a gang of merchants, a class, especially a bourgeoisie of merchants... when they have taken over the country, they will certainly harm most people for their own sake.
> The failure of the cultural revolution was due to the lack of restrictions on the behaviour of senior officials. Song binbin was the daughter of the officials.
> During the cultural revolution, most participants were kind.
> Song binbin was the first person to kill during the cultural revolution and is now the most critical critic of the cultural revolution. He now lives in the United States.



Who, in the name of Sam Hill, is going to restrict senior officials when they have a monopoly on the use of coercive force?

The rest of that word salad can't even pass itself off as marginally cogent sophistry.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 7, 2018)

Oddball said:


> *Who is responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters over the centuries?*
> 
> The State...It sends young men to die horribly in its wars, has outright murdered innumerable civilians with its social tinkering and meddling, has prevented those  who would help people in dire need from doing so, impedes all who would flee its tyranny from doing so.
> 
> No entity, in all of human history, has imposed more pain, misery, anguish, and death on the populace of the world than The State.


*Scrooge's Scapegoat*

The private-sector 1% directs the State.  With their media-megaphoned anti-GUBMINT rants, the plutocrats want to trick us into running to them for relief from their secretly wholly owned subsidiary, the State.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 7, 2018)

dszb said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


*Simplistic Soliloquy*

Your autistic symptom of going off on unrelated tangents is a result of a fanatical focus on narrow Maoist doctrines.


----------



## dszb (Jun 7, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > *Who is responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters over the centuries?*
> ...


----------



## dszb (Jun 7, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You mad dogs of the oligarchs. When you see a disagreement, you bite people like mad. You were under the pressure of MAO zedong's socialist state to give the working class a little benefit. That's why you're so hostile to MAO.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 8, 2018)

dszb said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


*Lick Their Boots and Wag Your Tail*

Most people don't care about getting weaker.  As long as the Masters pat them on the head and tell them they're a good boy, they are pathetically satisfied.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 8, 2018)

Isn't the phrase "humanitarian disaster" an oxymoron?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 9, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Isn't the phrase "humanitarian disaster" an oxymoron?


*What Them Be Teached in Jurinalism Skule*

Don't parrot the On-Air Airheads' ignorant and dysfunctional English. What they tell you "oxymoron" means is totally wrong.  If they hadn't been so conceited and involved in a silly youth revolt, they would have found out that the term Old School newsmen used for that was "a contradiction in terms."  Their fake meaning also shows their laziness in not wanting to use so many syllables.  

Another example of the inferiority of these Diploma Dumbos is that they think that just because _oxymoron _sounds like something said by a moron, it must be a pejorative term.  To truly educated people, the self-educated, _oxymoron _is actually a clever phrase that sounds like a contradiction, but only if different meanings of the words were implied.  Examples are:  "boneless ribs, donut holes, less is more, creative destruction, or my own coinage, 'antiseptic pollution.'"


----------



## Oddball (Jun 9, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > *Who is responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters over the centuries?*
> ...


It's exactly the opposite...The State charters corporations, and uses its monopoly on the use of proactive aggressive force to extend to them limited legal liabilities and other privileges...In return, the "private sector 1%" (how drearily cliché) lavishes The State with billions of dollars in tribute.

The State is still king, and multi-national corporations are their toadies.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 9, 2018)

dszb said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


----------



## dszb (Jun 10, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Why should we tolerate the rule of the dark forces of capital when we can overthrow the imperial rule and the theological rule?
Once the dark forces have mastered the economic lifeline, media, justice and other important projects, they will be far more evil than the emperor.
What "sheep can eat human flesh", miserable child labor, white indentured slaves and so on are the SINS of the dark forces of capital.
"Chaos is the cure for the world." ~ China late qing dynasty·詹大悲。


----------



## dszb (Jun 10, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Isn't the phrase "humanitarian disaster" an oxymoron?


It means "crimes against humanity". Human suffering.


----------



## dszb (Jun 10, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the phrase "humanitarian disaster" an oxymoron?
> ...


Under "economic law", a diploma does not equate to character.
Beggars can often help victims.
Gentlemen can only be "pigs fed by citizens".


----------



## dszb (Jun 10, 2018)

Oddball said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


So MAO zedong established a perfect enterprise management system.
Anshan steel constitution;
"A reform measure"; That is to reform the unreasonable rules and regulations in enterprises.
"Two things that must be done"; That is, the cadre participates in the production labor, the worker participates in the enterprise management.
"The union of three classes"; That is, the combination of leading cadres, middle managers and workers to handle major affairs.
This is a true democracy. Far cheaper than a general election. It is regrettable that the United States has not even achieved universal suffrage.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 11, 2018)

Oddball said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


*The Monopoly Directing the Duopoly*

Richloving traitors hate their Daddies for not getting rich and spoiling them.  Your slurping, bootlicking excuses for being bossed around by plutocratic parasites and your slavish claim that the government owns them rather than the other way around show a pathetic quest for imaginary father figures.  Your imaginary brothers through adoption, the entitled sons of these predatory-economics thieves, took over Liberal government and purposely made it offensive.  Deep down, your Preppy Progressives don't believe in one word of their agenda; its effect of making us choose economic subservience rather than put up with those spoiled bossy creeps proves that the agenda was designed to do exactly that. 

The State didn't appear out of thin air.  It was put there by the only ones with the power, money, and influence to set up such a puppet 
opera.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 11, 2018)

Oddball said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


*Scrambled Eggheads*

Being an intellectual has as little to do with being intelligent as being a sportswriter has to do with being athletic.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Scrambled Eggheads*
> 
> Being an intellectual has as little to do with being intelligent as being a sportswriter has to do with being athletic.


Being a progressive has as much to do with progress as Ted Kennedy had to do with sobriety.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 11, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



Hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Monopoly Directing the Duopoly*
> 
> Richloving traitors hate their Daddies for not getting rich and spoiling them.  Your slurping, bootlicking excuses for being bossed around by plutocratic parasites and your slavish claim that the government owns them rather than the other way around show a pathetic quest for imaginary father figures.  Your imaginary brothers through adoption, the entitled sons of these predatory-economics thieves, took over Liberal government and purposely made it offensive.  Deep down, your Preppy Progressives don't believe in one word of their agenda; its effect of making us choose economic subservience rather than put up with those spoiled bossy creeps proves that the agenda was designed to do exactly that.
> 
> ...


I'm an anarcho-capitalist, fuckwit....Mebby you should gather some more information before you go on another one of your unhinged spittle spewing rants about nothing.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 11, 2018)

dszb said:


> We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> If they are not responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters that have occurred over the centuries, who else is responsible?


Central govts with too much power.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Central govts with too much power.


Any power is too much...They've proved this time and again.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 11, 2018)

dszb said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...




The darkest unseen force is that that the sons of Capitalists, at least those with Daddy issues, started and lead all Socialist forces.  Else why didn't they hand over ownership to workers' and peasants' co-ops?  Equal shares and vote on different salaries.  No, to prove that all along they had the attitudes of unearned hereditary supremacy, the Communist Party members became the new Capitalists.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 11, 2018)

dszb said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


*More Proof of Which Side You Help the Most*

Beggars are not the opposite of the plutocrats.  In order to get normal people to support the rich instead of the worthless mooching poor, your gurus purposely tell you to make that false division.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 12, 2018)

Oddball said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > *The Monopoly Directing the Duopoly*
> ...


*Brownnosing Buttboys for the Bosses*

At least I don't waste my saliva licking the boots of GreedHead economic sadists.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 12, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> ...


does the Ho Chi Minh include deaths by the US or not??


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 12, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



Why is it you dumb shits have to think the USA troops that protect your fat butts  are responsible?

As the man responsible for the spread of communism in Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos, Ho Chi Minh is directly and indirectly responsible for the lives of 1.7 million Cambodians,12 2 million Vietnamese and possibly 230,000 in Laos.  These are not war dead, but people murdered, starved to death and “reeducated” to death.  
Who Was Ho Chi Minh? A Deceitful Mass Murderer.

Some of the things YOUR hero Ho Chi did!

The village chief and his wife were distraught. One of their children, a seven-year-old boy, had been missing for four days. They were terrified, they explained to Marine Lt. Gen. Lewis W. Walt, because they believed he had been captured by the Vietcong.
Suddenly, the boy came out of the jungle and ran across the rice paddies toward the village. He was crying. His mother ran to him and swept him up in her arms. Both of his hands had been cut off, and there was a sign around his neck, a message to his father: if he or any one else in the village dared go to the polls during the upcoming elections, something worse would happen to the rest of his children.

The VC delivered a similar warning to the residents of a hamlet not far from Danang. 
All were herded before the home of their chief. While they and the chief’s pregnant wife and four children were forced to look on, the chief’s tongue was cut out. 
Then his genital organs were sliced off and sewn inside his bloody mouth. 
As he died, the VC went to work on his wife, slashing open her womb. 
Then, the nine-year-old son: a bamboo lance was rammed through one ear and out the other. 
Two more of the chief’s children were murdered the same way. The VC did not harm the five-year-old daughter — not physically: they simply left her crying, holding her dead mother’s hand.
The Blood-Red Hands of Ho Chi Minh

AND YOU have the absolute gall!  Stupidity! To bring up an non-issue as you did?
People like you are truly disgusting and honestly to be pitied.  You know you would have been probably one of the first people the VC under Ho Chi Minh would have had their
way with as the above describe.  And I would truly felt sorry for you that you had the evil thoughts you did about our military that went there for one damn REASON!
The USA signed a TREATY!  An Agreement.  A legal document known as SEATO!  South East Asia Treaty Organization.  Modeled after NATO and the people of Vietnam
were members of SEATO and wanted to be helped against the INVASION by China into Vietnam.
Idiots like you probably would have been just like Ho Chi Minh... ignoring the will of the people!


----------



## harmonica (Jun 13, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


...wow---simmer down..I ask a completely relevant, CIVILIZED question and you go CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1.US troops responsible ???
2. dumbshits???!!!??  !!
---the US should never have been in that war
3. stupidity??
4. idiots??

you are like DeNiro---bad mouthing/calling people names/stupid/etc ..this shows your mentality

1. the US/SVN did not follow the treaty obligations for nationwide elections
2.Diem's regime was oppressive/repressive/unfair/tortured/murdered/corrupt


> Diem’s security forces cracked down on Viet Minh sympathizers in the south, whom he derisively called Viet Cong (or Vietnamese Communist), arresting some 100,000 people, many of whom were brutally tortured and executed.





> By 1957, the Viet Cong and other opponents of Diem’s repressive regime began fighting back


Vietnam War - Vietnam War - HISTORY.com


> Diem's response to a massive uprising by the country's Buddhist majority population, which finally became fed up with Diem's anti-Buddhist views and policies. Diem's brutal crackdown against the demonstrators kept him in power for another few months. But it also convinced the United States that Diem would never be able to rally his people against the Communist threat.


Diem was the jackass--he did not represent the majority
The Fall of Diem (1963) - Dictionary definition of The Fall of Diem (1963) | Encyclopedia.com: FREE online dictionary
3. the US could never have won the war...instead, they killed many North and South Vietnamese-- if they stayed out of it, many Americans and Vietnamese would not have been killed
-- there are MANY examples of nations that fail who try to take over a country/impose their will
a. Russia-Afghanistan
b.Britain-Afghanistan
c. US-Vietnam
d.Germany and Japan
e. Iraq in Iran and Kuwait
f. Arab-Israeli wars
etc
--opposite of South Korea, the SVN government was very unstable--to put it lightly...they had over 3 head of state changes in less than 2 years!!!!!one involving MURDER
--and many other coups and attempted coups
--no way is SVN going to win
4. I was in the military
5. my relative was in the military in Vietnam--killed in one of the worst ambushes by the NVA


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 13, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I get it.  You are truly ignorant as exemplified by the statement.."_there are MANY examples of nations that fail who try to take over a country/impose their will_
Are you so absolutely stupid as to think the USA spent billions, 50,000+lives to take over Vietnam? Iraq?  Or Israel wants to take over Arab countries?

Wow you really have NO grasp about world situations!

Lumping US into the label of nations trying to take over a country is pathetic.

Again your ignorance is so appalling.  
Are you against the USA being in NATO?  

Did you know the USA was in the South East Treaty Organization(SEATO) that as a member was requested to aid in the fight against China?

Truly why don't you leave the USA if you think the rest of us Americans are war hawks.  We are wanting to conquer the world.  Because most of TRUE Americans
understand that the MSM has truly brain-washed people like you into thinking the USA is the worst country in the world.
Pathetic you couldn't think for yourself.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 13, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


*The Boat People Were Chickenhawks*

The South Vietnamese were cowards, crooks, incompetents, and collaborators.  They deserved everything the Communists did to them.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 13, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


''warhawks'' ??!! 
''worst country''????you are out there--way out there somewhere
..we LOST the Vietnam war--and wasted 50,000 American lives for nothing
..if you think wasting 50,000 lives is ok ---then you are someone like hitler, Pol Pot, Stalin, etc [ not to mention the tens of thousands of lives of Vietnamese -North and South-that were wasted because the US got involved in a CIVIL war, on the side with a jackass, corrupt government/culture/etc 
...my dad fought in the Korean War--that also was not necessary for the US to get into
---we lost Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, and Cuba to the communist--guess what !!!!!!!!???????????  the US is still around and going strong

there are many of examples of ''powerful'' countries trying to impose their will on/take over other countries that have failed--what don't you understand about that?? the Vietnam War was unwinnable


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 13, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




Maybe you should ask these VietCong generals!

Military Victory But Political Defeat: The Tet Offensive 50 Years Later
What Cronkite saw on the ground led him to go on TV and say it was time for the U.S. to end the war.
_"The only rational way out then,"_ Cronkite said to a national audience, "w_ill be to negotiate not as victims but as an honorable people who lived up to their pledge to defend democracy and did the best they could."_
[President] Johnson is said to have told an aide, "If I've lost Cronkite, I've lost middle America."

BUT CRONKITE WAS SO SO VERY WRONG!!! And because of him the TET OFFENSIVE which WAS a victory was pronounced by Cronkite as a DEFEAT worthy of the USA withdrawing.  Which we DID!

In the late-January calm of a Lunar New Year cease-fire, seventy thousand communist troops shattered the celebration, attacking more than a hundred South Vietnamese cities and towns. They struck along the coast, then presumed secure. They shelled the big U.S. complex at Cam Ranh Bay and stormed numerous towns in the central highlands. They attacked the mountain resort of Dalat and invaded thirteen of sixteen provincial capitals in the Mekong Delta. They captured the ancient northern capital of Hue and carried the war into the heart of Saigon—even into the U.S. embassy compound.

This was the most daring operation of the war, and Americans watched in horror as the bloody spectacle unfolded on their television screens. They had been told the military situation was in hand, and now those assurances lay shattered in the American consciousness.

But Tet had been a desperation move by North Vietnam, beset by a relentless American killing machine. And the Allied response was awesome. 
The communists lost ten thousand men in the first few days of the offensive, compared to 249 Americans dead and five hundred South Vietnamese. 
Overall, throughout the months-long battle, the communists lost nearly forty-eight thousand men. 
The North Vietnamese had sought to deliver the decisive military blow that would knock the Americans out of the region. They failed.

They failed so miserably that they lost their ability to wage war in the South. Even a year later, as Richard Nixon assumed the presidency, CIA director Richard Helms told Newsweek columnist Stewart Alsop that the communist main force in Vietnam had been decimated in the 1968 fighting so thoroughly that it would take considerable time for Hanoi to rebuild its forces.
Into this military drama, in the first weeks of Tet, comes Walter Cronkite of CBS News. He travels around, talks to people like a real reporter, presumably takes notes. And then he goes home and delivers a report to the American people that totally misses the story. At this pregnant moment of the war, when prospects of victory never looked brighter, he concludes that the war is a stalemate and probably unwindable.
Cronkite's Vietnam Blunder


A North Vietnamese battlefield defeat that led to victory, the Tet Offensive still triggers debate nearly four decades later
Tet was a historical anomaly: a battlefield defeat that ultimately yielded victory. This remarkable result accounts for Tet’s resonance whenever U.S. military forces meet even temporary reverses.
Read more: TET: Who Won?      |     History | Smithsonian


----------



## harmonica (Jun 13, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


who won the Vietnam War??


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 13, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




*According To U.S. Big Data, We Won The Vietnam War*

When the last helicopter rose above the American embassy in Saigon on April 29, 1975,_ the US had been winning the Vietnam War for over a decade._ The data said so.
The strategy had been driven by a simple hypothesis, proven by history: Wars were won by inflicting damage on an enemy until they surrendered. The Pentagon set up metrics to measure that progress, the primary data point being kills (dead enemies), which was reviewed as an absolute number and expressed as a ratio against our own dead. The bigger ratio, the better the war was going, and Viet Cong casualties were generally 2x or more those of American dead.

According To U.S. Big Data, We Won The Vietnam War


----------



## harmonica (Jun 14, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


who won the war?? 
....the US *objective* of the war was to keep the South from being overrun..from being communist--NOT to see who killed the most = loss
..the US *objective* in the Korean war was to keep South Korea from being overrun--to eject the NKs from the South = win


----------



## harmonica (Jun 14, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


this is complete bullshit lunacy---the North won--plain and simple--this cannot be denied


----------



## harmonica (Jun 14, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


you need to read history
the Japanese and Germans were being POUNDED
hundreds of thousands DEAD/displaced/etc
cities destroyed



the Germans hit from both fronts! the Allies were in Germany
Germany had taken HUGE losses
guess what--still* no surrender*

most of Japan's major cities were destroyed
being strangled by subs...BBs bombarding the coast
...even AFTER the atomic bombs, they Still did not want to surrender--the vote was tied!!
....even AFTER the emperor voted for surrender, many Japanese still did not want to, and tried to stop it by force

after over 10 years of US involvement/etc, the NVietnamese are not even close to surrender--they know they have the upper hand...
..they beat the Japanese and the French--with US helping France !!!!!
..the North will not lose


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 14, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Can't argue with the reality that ALL of Vietnam is communist...thanks to the people like you that encouraged the VietCong and who spit on our troops coming home!
You and your fellow communist MSM helped convince politicians that the war was lost even though the VietCong suffered immensely more losses.
But when you and your fellow communist sympathizers like Walter Cronkite who was a MAJOR voice in the demise and needless death of American troops because of
statements like these: 
"The only rational way out then," Cronkite said to a national audience, "will be to negotiate not as victims but as an honorable people who lived up to their pledge to defend democracy and did the best they could."  [President] Johnson is said to have told an aide, "If I've lost Cronkite, I've lost middle America."

As a result of communist sympathizers like you that wanted to see the USA get beat because you believed the MSM regarding the progress i.e. Cronkite, the politicians
gave up also as they saw the polls of communist sympathizers like you and idiots like John Kerry who such a traitorous testimony completed made people like you and
other idiots again think our soldiers were the bad guys!

Remember Kerry also HELPED kill US troops when he testified in Congress in 1971.
-"telephones to human genitals and turned up the power, cut off limbs, blown up bodies, randomly shot at civilians, razed villages in fashion reminiscent of Ghengis Khan,"
John Kerry Then: Hear Kerry’s Historic 1971 Testimony Against the Vietnam War | Democracy Now!

Is it NO wonder dummies like you and the politicians HELPED communism in Vietnam?

Pathetic pieces of communist sympathizers compared to our very courageous soldiers who again people like you figuratively with your current  posts blaming our 
troops,  is no differ than the gross mistreatment as shown by the below.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 14, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


*Prehistorically, Inferior Races Were Driven Into the Jungle *

The winners were those who force us to believe that racism is morally wrong.  Otherwise, sensible people would have opposed fighting a war to save a bunch of worthless gooks.         

In fact, Vice President Humphrey even accused the war protesters of racism.  They weren't (they were richkids who hated the working-class troops), but White Pride should have been protesting and been proud of it.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 14, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Wow, take some math classes on percentages, you look stupid and the winners and agrees look stupid. If you make me explain I am going to think even less of you! Hint look at formula for calculating interest!


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 14, 2018)

FACTS regarding worker deaths!

How many people work in the USA in 2017?  125,970,000
U.S.: Number of full-time workers 1990-2017 | Statista

How many people killed on the job in 2016?
5,190 workers were killed on the job in 2016 [Census of Fatal Occupational Injuries Summary, 2016] (3.6 per 100,000 full-time equivalent workers) — on average, more than 99 a week or more than 14 deaths every day.
U.S.: Number of full-time workers 1990-2017 | Statista

So divide 125,970,000 by 5,190 and you get 1 death out of 24,271 or 0.00412%

FACTS...easy to come by!


----------



## harmonica (Jun 14, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


how old are you?? 14?
...considering the US had naval and air superiority, and the HUGE advantage of helicopter mobility, the NVA did very well
...the military that fought over there even knew it was all a big waste---that's one of the reasons we lost--no horse in the race/no motivation to win/etc 

so what if Vietnam is communist????????!!!!!!!!!!!!
it means NOTHING to the US!!!


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


Is the king not a puppet of multinational corporations?


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...


Why should we tolerate the rule of black capital when we can overthrow the imperial power and the theological power?
Once black capital has mastered the economic lifeline, media, judicial and other important projects, it will be far more evil than the emperor.
What "sheep eat people", child labor, white contract slaves and so on are the SINS of black capital.
"The great chaos is the cure for the world's problems" ~ China's late qing dynasty.詹大悲。


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

Oddball said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > *Scrambled Eggheads*
> ...


"People in the world are sleeping, only I am awake, so I have to choose death" ~ China's warring states period·屈原。


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

Oddball said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > *Scrambled Eggheads*
> ...


Kennedy was a sober man, but the world couldn't stand a sober one.
"People in the world are sleeping, only I am awake, so I have to choose death" ~ China's warring states period·屈原。


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> FACTS regarding worker deaths!
> 
> How many people work in the USA in 2017?  125,970,000
> U.S.: Number of full-time workers 1990-2017 | Statista
> ...


Today's American workers are treated much better than they were a few decades ago, but this is by no means a charity given to workers by the rich.
A hundred years ago America could shoot striking workers. The reason for the workers' strike was that they wanted "enough money to support their families". This is the origin of May 1 labor day.
If there were no communist propagandists in the world, workers would certainly be treated the way they were a hundred years ago.


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


More than 56,000 military personnel have died, more than 300,000 have been injured and more than 400 billion dollars have been spent, leaving the United States with a crippling trauma
That is the price of democratic values. Did America have no choice?
That's because "American politicians got a bribe from the regime in southern Vietnam".


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 14, 2018)

Duh!  Easy Peasy !

Who caused it?

Your Basic Human Unit of course


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 14, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > FACTS regarding worker deaths!
> ...




OK where are your facts?  Because using YOUR timeline  a few decades ago.. let's agree 1980- 1994 years OK???

From 1980 through 1994, a total of 88,622 civilian workers died in the United States from occupational injuries, an average of 16 work-related deaths per day
That works out to 14 years AGREE? 
Divide 88,622 by 14 years:  GUESS WHAT???  That works out to 6,330 per year.
Fatal Occupational Injuries -- United States, 1980-1994
Now as far as communists/labor unions...
Have you ever paid labor union dues LIKE I had to?  



 
Labor Unions Step Up Presidential-Election Spending

Organized labor spent a record $1.7 billion on politics and lobbying during the 2016 election cycle, 
with the vast majority of money coming from member dues and supporting Democrats.
Labor Spent $1.7 Billion on Politics in 2016, Mostly for Dems - Washington Free Beacon

ALL from FORCED labor union DUES paid by people that didn't want their dues to go to Democrats!

*USE OF MEMBER MONEY FOR POLITICS IS UNPOPULAR AND MISUNDERSTOOD*

68 percent of registered voters say they are concerned that public employee unions have too much influence over politicians who, when elected, must negotiate with these groups. (FOX News Poll conducted by Anderson Robbins Research (D) and Shaw & Company Research (R) | March 14-16, 2011)
66 percent of government and private union employees say it is unreasonable that union leaders across America can spend their dues on politics without getting their approval. (The Word Doctors | October 26-28, 2010)
89 percent of private and government union employees agree that union workers should have the right to know how their dues money is being spent and believe the Department of Labor should disclose union spending on the Internet to ensure accountability. (The Word Doctors | October 26-28, 2010)
89 percent of private and government union employees agree that union workers should have the right to know how their dues money is being spent and believe the Department of Labor should disclose union spending on the Internet to ensure accountability. (The Word Doctors | October 26-28, 2010)
69 percent of private and government union employees believe union officials need to stop spending union dues on partisan politics and invest it in creating more jobs, as well as focus on the membership, not the elections. (The Word Doctors | October 26-28, 2010)
Use of members’ money for political goals was second only to corruption as the reasons Americansdisapproved of unions, according to a 2004 Zogby poll.
That poll also found that 63 percent of all employees, and 61 percent of unionized employees, agreed that union members shouldn’t be forced to contribute.

A McLaughlin & Associates poll indicated that 67 percent of workers were unaware of their right to withhold mandatory dues for politics.
Union Facts | Use of Dues for Politics


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 14, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



OH my goodness!  Talk about tin-foil hat statements!  "_American politicians got a bribe from the regime in southern Vietnam"_
Please prove with FACTS... NO FACTS to that really dumb statement! Prove it!


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


China, the United States, north Korea and South Korea all suffered in that war. The Soviet union got some profit. The biggest benefit is Taiwan. Without the Korean war, China would be united.
In fact, this is the result of song meiling's "money diplomacy" and "skin and flesh diplomacy" against the United States.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 14, 2018)

dszb said:


> We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> If they are not responsible for the vast majority of humanitarian disasters that have occurred over the centuries, who else is responsible?


Um,  men? And aren't  they so full of righteous indignation about not getting their bloody way?


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


Right!
I brought four sons to your house to kill your eight sons, and my four sons died. Is this my victory?


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 14, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



And HOW NAIVE you must be at YOUR age!
Are you telling me that the VietCong et.al.  didn't LOVE hearing what people like Kerry said about our troops?  That's music to their ears!  IT is called PROPAGANDA!
And Kerry, Jane Fonda and all of you truly disgusting ANTI-American idiots were the pawns of those people!
The military didn't lose the war!  The war was pissed away by traitors obviously of YOUR bent who wanted the USA to crawl away like groveling dogs...i.e. read
Cronkite's statement:
_The only rational way out then,"_ Cronkite said to a national audience, "_will be to negotiate not as victims but as an honorable people who lived up to their pledge to defend democracy and did the best they could."  [President] Johnson is said to have told an aide, "If I've lost Cronkite, I've lost middle America."_
And that was what these truly dummies like you wanted!  
How dumb must you be to not recognize when you praise the enemy and deride your own troops... that encourages the enemy to kill more Americans and our troops
are truly demoralized by the idiots like you that sing the praises of the bad guys!

It is so frigging obvious that dupes like you caused the politicians to remove the funding and all the while the VietCong, et.al. got stronger because DUMMIES LIKE YOU
WERE CHEERING FOR THEM!


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


American arms dealers won the war


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 14, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



What a dumb comment!


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 14, 2018)

dszb said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...



Prove it!  I put links up to support my statements.  YOU?  You just blow crap out of your mouth with no logic. No common sense.  Tell me what ARMs dealers won the war dummy?


----------



## dszb (Jun 14, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


You got the right education, right? The media, universities, social groups and so on are all funded by the rich. They are propaganda tools for the rich. These tools are trying to cover up the SINS of the rich and exaggerate the mistakes of the poor.


----------



## dszb (Jun 15, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


So MAO zedong is going to have the cultural revolution. Unfortunately, heaven didn't give MAO enough time. And the people did not have the ability to understand MAO's political intentions.
This was inevitable at the time, when more than half of China's population was illiterate and there was no rapid transmission of information.
Plus, the people who did the credit were very good at disguising themselves.


----------



## dszb (Jun 15, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


All the ammunition the United States spent in the war fell from the sky. The United States has always been the world's largest arms manufacturer.


----------



## dszb (Jun 15, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


If you're smart, run for President, or be Bill Gates.


----------



## dszb (Jun 15, 2018)

MaryL said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > We always say that "power leads to corruption" and always blame "feudal emperor dictatorship and autocracy". Then, after the emperor to overthrow the "richest businessman, politician, strategist and writer of the interests of the solid union" inevitable political culture to the world economy is the most important social resources form the monopoly power.
> ...


Who is indignant at not taking their bloody path？


----------



## dszb (Jun 15, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


What does the K street consultancy near congress do? Who does not work with the United States through these secret channels?


----------



## dszb (Jun 15, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Duh!  Easy Peasy !
> 
> Who caused it?
> 
> Your Basic Human Unit of course


-lickers are the scholars you capitalists support.
The democratic revolution of capitalists, but they never gave the working class any democracy, and the decisions of their businesses were the result of the back-room operations of their top boards.


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 15, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



Big deal!  Anyone can say K street?  GEEZ PROVE it!  You said politicians_ got a bribe from the regime"  _Prove IT!  See this is just how dumb ass false premises get
started.  Some dummy makes a statement like you did WITH NO proof.  Idiots pass it on.  Prove IT!  Show me the links!


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 15, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...



Once again your stupidity.  Your inane comments indicate you either are a blithering idiot or a grade school student.  "_Be Bill Gates"?  _You have NO idea what I know or do!
You on the other hand, by your last few comments are truly showing your intelligence or AGE!


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 15, 2018)

dszb said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > dszb said:
> ...




By the way who is "WE" when you wrote _"We always say 'history is written by the victors'? _ DO YOU ALWAYS SAY THAT?  ALL THE TIME?
Again exaggerations. Gross bloviation.  
Get some proof.  
For example so easy to find FACTS like _"History is written by the victors"_. Winston Churchill  Winston Churchill Quotes

So easy to attribute FACTS and statements to the source anymore.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 15, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


plain and simple--the North won
let me give you an example/contrast for better understanding
tiny, tiny Israel beat the Arabs in many wars
Israel:
totally outnumbered in all categories [ troops/tanks/population/etc
surrounded with a very narrow front that could be easily pierced 
fighting on more than 1 front
WITHOUT US troops/US naval help/etc 






South Vietnam:
fighting just 1 front
not surrounded
helped by 500,000 US troops
US air superiority 
US naval superiority 
US huge mobility advantage 
SVN doesn't win--even after the US left, but still helped with airpower

enough of your immature trolling


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 15, 2018)

harmonica said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



No question Communist Viet Cong  were totally encouraged by all the traitors back in USA that supported them and hated our troops.
No question our troops were demoralized, really discouraged when they were spit on and despised by idiot Viet cong supporters like you!

No question the MSM supported the Communist and here is proof!
*Did Fake News Lose the Vietnam War?*
*Journalists wrongly portrayed the Tet Offensive as a U.S. defeat and never corrected the record.*
Seemingly out of nowhere, a shock wave hit South Vietnam on Jan. 30, 1968. In a coordinated assault unprecedented in ferocity and scale, more than 100,000 North Vietnamese and Viet Cong soldiers stormed out of their sanctuaries in Laos and Cambodia. They went on to attack more than 100 towns and cities across South Vietnam.

The following 77 days changed the course of the Vietnam War. 
The American people were bombarded with a nightly stream of devastating television and daily print reporting. 
Yet what they saw was so at odds with the reality on the ground that many Vietnam veterans believe truth itself was under attack.
Despite their ferocity, by most objective military standards, the communists achieved none of their goals. U.S. and South Vietnamese forces held fast, regrouped and fought back.
*But in living rooms across America, the nightly news described an overwhelming American defeat*. 
The late Washington Post Saigon correspondent Peter Braestrup later concluded the event marked a major failure in the history of American journalism.
The misinformation, fixed in the minds of the American people, played a role in shifting public opinion against the war.
Braestrup suggested that the press committed journalistic malpractice by taking sides against the Johnson administration and not correcting the record once the fog of the battle had lifted. These hasty assumptions and judgments, he documented, “were simply allowed to stand.”
The professional obligation of journalists in a free society is to stay calm and get the story straight. It is not, as Walter Lippmann admonished, to conflate “truth” with the assembly and processing of a commodity called “news.”
_Did Fake News Lose the Vietnam War?_

*In the Vietnam war,* *it took the media to cause our defeat,* 
ultimately by act of Congress, cutting off supplies and ammunition and forcing government-committed American troops in a hostile environment to bug out on extremely short notice, leaving behind allies and comrades to be butchered and enslaved. 
And all this was done close on the heals of one of the most lopsided military victories, 
by the US, in the history of warfare, and while the severely defeated Communists were ready to negotiate, Ala Korea, some sort of armistice. 
An entire book could be written on this topic alone. 

The Vietnam war was not lost on the battlefield, where not one single American unit ever lost one single battle. 
*The Vietnam war was lost, first, on the American television screen.* 
The Vietnam war was lost second on the rioting streets of America. 
The Vietnam war was lost, finally, in Congress. 
The Vietnam war was won for Communism by a fifth column of under-cover Communists solidly entrenched in the American media.
How Cronkite and the SLIMC lost the Vietnam War for America.

You communist sympathizers along with the extremely hateful MSM as the above articles point out caused the loss!  

A simple question I think any grade school kid could answer.
What would happen to the home basketball team if all the home team's parents, friends, and schoolmates cheered for the other team to win and booed the home team?

Sound ridiculous?  Tell me that above articles don't show how the MSM, TV, et.al.  weren't cheering for the VietCong and booing..spitting on the home team?

And the amazing fact is there still are a group of dummies evidently you are one of them that don't seem to comprehend that if YOU cheer for the enemy and boo your military/home team two things happen:
1) The VietCong were encouraged!  Laughing all the time at the US military that was getting booed by their own home town!
2) The US military/home team are totally discouraged.  Dispirited.  Ready to quit.  After all if friends, relatives, schoolmates, MSM are booing you and spitting on you?


----------



## harmonica (Jun 15, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


....OBVIOUSLY the VC/NVA were motivated by patriotism--as the Americans were at their revolution ..also motivated to fight and free their land from the Japanese, the French, and then the American invaders
...you must be reading childish comic books


----------



## Picaro (Jun 17, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...



Agree with most of this, and don't really care enough about the parts I don't care about at the moment, but I'll add the VC were purged by the Commies immediately after the fall in 1975, and it was LBJ's escalation that  the forced  the Soviet Union to verge of bankruptcy, followed by his support of Israel, of which the latter victories in 1967 and 1973 the Arabs blamed the Soviet Union for as well and the Soviets began losing most of their client states in the ME as a result. After 1973 and the Oil Crisis, the Soviet Union was finished, and became essentially a welfare case for the West. We were able to keep our promises to our SEATO allies in Asia, while the Soviets couldn't keep theirs to anybody, and certainly couldn't take advantage of their pyrrhic 'victory' in VN.


----------



## dszb (Jun 19, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


K Street Project - Wikipedia
*House Majority Whip Exerts Influence by Way of K Street*
K Street no longer the legendary hub of D.C. lobbying firms
That's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## dszb (Jun 19, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


You don't have a brain.
Don't know how much americans hate these lobbying companies?


----------



## dszb (Jun 19, 2018)

healthmyths said:


> dszb said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...


If you have a normal IQ,
Don't joke about elementary school students' inspirational articles.


----------

